# American Medical Response Interview



## Skycap (Jul 13, 2012)

Well,  I just had my skills testing a few days ago - passed it; got an interview on the same day out of it.  Now I'm waiting on a response.


Just curious as to how soon I can expect a response? Or how well you have to do to get in!  I'm ready to start a career in EMS!


----------



## Danno (Jul 13, 2012)

For Irwindale, you should hear back from in about 2-2.5 weeks. at least thats when they got back to me after i interviewed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2012)

Depends on the division. Could be a matter of days to a couple of weeks.


----------



## Skycap (Jul 13, 2012)

Danno said:


> For Irwindale, you should hear back from in about 2-2.5 weeks. at least thats when they got back to me after i interviewed.



Did you feel relatively good about the whole process?


----------



## Danno (Jul 13, 2012)

Skycap said:


> Did you feel relatively good about the whole process?



Absolutely.  I love it here.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jul 13, 2012)

totally depends on the region/outfit. I think I got a phone call the day after the interview with an offer. Good luck


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 14, 2012)

I had my testing earlier this week, my interview yesterday, and got an email with an offer soon after. The interviewer said she'd have to get back to me on when orientation starts. I can't wait to start working.


----------



## Skycap (Jul 16, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I had my testing earlier this week, my interview yesterday, and got an email with an offer soon after. The interviewer said she'd have to get back to me on when orientation starts. I can't wait to start working.



I'm glad for you CritterNurse! I hope it's everything you expect it to be and more!  Hopefully I'll get a call back soon as well!


----------



## EMT John (Jul 17, 2012)

Skycap said:


> I'm glad for you CritterNurse! I hope it's everything you expect it to be and more!  Hopefully I'll get a call back soon as well!



What divison are you applying for?


----------



## Skycap (Jul 17, 2012)

EMT John said:


> What divison are you applying for?



I'm sorry, I don't know what you're referring to when you say division.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Skycap said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know what you're referring to when you say division.



AMR is the biggest ambulance company in the US. In order to get a better location on where you are at AMR divides itselfs into counties. Then within the county they have divisions. 

For example: AMR San Bernardino County. In it you have Redlands division, rancho division, and Victorville division. 

AMR Riverside County: Riverside (north) division, Riverside (south) division, Palm Springs/Desert Cities division, and Hemet/Pass division.

Each division varies greatly in how they operate.


----------



## Skycap (Jul 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> AMR is the biggest ambulance company in the US. In order to get a better location on where you are at AMR divides itselfs into counties. Then within the county they have divisions.
> 
> For example: AMR San Bernardino County. In it you have Redlands division, rancho division, and Victorville division.
> 
> ...



I suppose it'd be in Tulare County, although I'm not exact on how much further that would break down.


----------



## Thriceknight (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello Skycap. I actually just tested and interviewed as well for the Tulare County job. Location is Visalia. I was told that we'd hear on Tuesday or Wednesday if we were going to be hired. Did they contact you about getting a signature for a background check? ? ? ?


----------



## Skycap (Jul 17, 2012)

Thriceknight said:


> Hello Skycap. I actually just tested and interviewed as well for the Tulare County job. Location is Visalia. I was told that we'd hear on Tuesday or Wednesday if we were going to be hired. Did they contact you about getting a signature for a background check? ? ? ?



They had me sign one right after my interview.


----------



## Thriceknight (Jul 19, 2012)

I got called!!! AMR offered me the job!!! Friggin happy guy right here!!!! :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## firetender (Jul 19, 2012)

Thriceknight said:


> I got called!!! AMR offered me the job!!! Friggin happy guy right here!!!! :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


 
I hope you're near a bathroom!

Congratulations


----------



## Skycap (Jul 19, 2012)

Thriceknight said:


> I got called!!! AMR offered me the job!!! Friggin happy guy right here!!!! :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:



Looks like we'll be working together?


(I got the call too  )


----------



## Thriceknight (Jul 19, 2012)

Right on! Congrats! I PM'd you. Thought we could swap info and whatnot. 

Cheers


----------



## Thriceknight (Jul 19, 2012)

firetender said:


> I hope you're near a bathroom!
> 
> Congratulations



bahahahahaha That is a lot of beer!!! I got this though! :rofl:

Thanks for the congrats. I've been trying to get on with AMR for a while now. Well really just been trying to get on to a 911 job with more call volume. Right now I'm on the northern california coast and do BLS transfers and some 911 so this will be a nice step towards going to medic school.


----------



## EMTMoore86 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just moved from California to Washington, but I tested with AMR and have an interview next week.

I heard that they also ask assessment questions during the interview?


----------



## Skycap (Jul 19, 2012)

EMTMoore86 said:


> I just moved from California to Washington, but I tested with AMR and have an interview next week.
> 
> I heard that they also ask assessment questions during the interview?



If it helps any, my interview was just that - a regular interview.  They just ask you why you want to work there, ask you some scenario based questions like "when was a time when you....at school or the workplace" so on so forth.


----------

